# WICHTIGE Information zum Einsatz der Webvisualisierung mit WAGO-Steuerungen



## .:WAGOsupport:. (21 Dezember 2015)

*WICHTIGE Information zum Einsatz der Webvisualisierung mit WAGO-Steuerungen
*_Wenn Ihr eine Java™-Laufzeitumgebung mit einer Version  größer oder gleich „Version 7 update 51 (7u51)“ einsetzt, lest bitte den  folgenden Hinweis._

Um mit den aktuellen Java™-Laufzeitumgebungen arbeiten zu können, *müssen die Webvisualisierungsdateien* auf den WAGO-Controllern (750-8xx, 750-8xxx), PERSPECTO® CP-Geräten (762-3xxx) und WAGO-IO-IPCs (758-87x) *aktualisiert werden*.

Die verwendete Form der Signierung der Java-Dateien erfordert eine Aktualisierung der Dateien auf den genannten Geräten, *da die Gültigkeit des der Signierung zu Grunde liegenden Zertifikats zum 23.02.2016 endet*.
Die neu bereitgestellten Webvisualisierungsdateien verwenden einen  Mechanismus, der eine – nach heutigem Kenntnisstand – zeitlich  unbegrenzte Gültigkeit gewährt.

Die Dateien und weitere Informationen entnehmt bitte dem Anwendungshinweis unter http://www.wago.de/produkte/produktk...tailsa500690de.

​


----------



## gravieren (21 Dezember 2015)

Hi

Danke für die Info.

Nach dem durchlesen stellt sich die Frage, ob es von Wago bereits die CoDeSys  .48   gibt  ?
< Ab der Version V2.3.9.49 (Release für Frühjahr 2016 geplant) >


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (22 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Karl,

die CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.48 wird es nicht als Wago Release geben. Demnach ist die .47 aktuell und die .49 die nächst erscheinende Version.
Der im ersten Post verlinkte Anwendungshinweis beinhaltet aber bereits die JAVA-Dateien der kommenden .49 Version.


----------



## Sprocky (8 März 2016)

Hallo!
Ich dachte, ich hätte die Anweisungen unter 4.2.2 für meine Installation 2.3.9.42 korrekt durchgeführt. Doch heute streikt der Safari Browser unter Mac OSX. Der Firefox auf dem selben System funktionierte noch. Die WebVisu ließ sich erst durch die manuelle Kopie der Dateien gem 4.2.3 wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Trat das "Problem" auch bei anderen auf?

Wie komme ich an eine aktuelle Version der Codesys Umgebung? Ich habe bei Wago keinen Link gefunden.

DANKE


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (10 März 2016)

Hallo Sprocky,

die Vorgehensweise aus dem Anwendungshinweis sollte wie dort beschrieben funktionieren.
Alternativ kannst du dir die aktuelle CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.49 in unsererm Support anfordern.


----------



## urlicht (11 März 2016)

Hallo,

Ich verwende CoDeSys V 2.3.9.47, sowie folgende Controller: 750-880/001-025, 750-881, 750-8202. Auf allen Controllern ist eine Webvisu erstellt. Bei den 880ern und 881ern funkltioniert alles prima. In den Sicherheitseinstellungen von Java (V8.73) sind alle Controller mit ihren Adressen eingegeben nach dem Schema 192.168.xxx.xxx, wobei alle Controller in unterschiedlichen Netzen liegen, aber per VPN verbunden sind. Für alle Netze gibt es statische Routen über VPN.
Mein Problem ist, dass die WebVisu aller 880er und 881er im Browser (IE11-32bit) funktionieren, nicht jedoch die der 8202er. Der Seitenaufruf der 8202er lautet http://192.168.xxx.xxx:8080/webvisu.htm. Woran kann das liegen? Abbruch des Seitenaufrufs erfolgt mit dem Hinweis auf das abgelaufenen Zertifikat.


----------



## J@n (3 November 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Wago 750.849 die ich nun mit Codesys 2.3.9.49 programmiere grundsätzlich klappt das auch, jedoch wird die Web Visualisierung  im Browser nicht angezeigt, wenn ich jedoch die IOs App Wago WebVisu klappt es jedoch. Hat dies immer noch mit den Java Problemen zu tun oder ist dies ein gänzlich anderes Problem?

Gruß Jan


----------

